# LCT has dropped the 291cc snow engine!



## podevil (Sep 13, 2014)

I was talking to a customer service rep at LCT and I mentioned that I wished I had purchased the Deluxe 28 plus with the 291cc engine instead of the 254 cc engine, just to have a little more power, just in case. He said that LCT has discontinued the 291 cc, and replaced it with a new 306 cc engine. He assured me that the 254 cc is a very reliable engine.. 
It always makes me nervous when a company drops something from their line. I have no complaints about the 254cc it is very powerful and runs perfect.
I read this forum almost every day and there are many of you that feel that you can never have too much power. Sometimes I get caught up in the more power thing, even though both my machines work very well!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

LCT has probably done this as a marketing ploy for showing they are in the 300cc league which will attract the power hungry consumer.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Normex any experience with how the LCT is holding up in the real world? The 208 on my lady friends path pro runs great the both times it has been used.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

scrappy said:


> Normex any experience with how the LCT is holding up in the real world? The 208 on my lady friends path pro runs great the both times it has been used.


So far LCT winter engine are starting to have more years (2010) under their belt and with their build quality it is not surprising with cast iron sleeves and dual bearing on the crank bodes for an enduring engine with proper maintenance of course. LCT makes many small engine application from go-cart racing, generators and so forth. Good Luck


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Personally I believe there should only be two grades of snow engines from a manufacturing standpoint...The 210cc for compacts and the 420cc for full sized machines, anything in the middle is just splitting hairs and over-complicating things.
That 306 is probably just a bored up 291, and just another reason to needlessly bump the price...In the reality of manufacturing, it can't cost much more than material cost to produce an electric start 420, than it does to produce an electric start 210.


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

Coming from the motorcycle world, a bike with a 291cc engine would be marketed and sold as a 300cc bike.

2015 NINJA® 300 ABS Sport Motorcycle by Kawasaki
2015 CBR300R Specifications - Honda Powersports
Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Motorcycles and Scooters :: Sport :: 2015 YZF-R3

9cc's really doesn't make a whole lot of difference IMO. Years ago I had the 2008 model of this bike - 2015 CONCOURS®14 ABS Supersport Touring Motorcycle by Kawasaki , they still use the same engine today. It's marketed as a 1400cc sport touring bike. Actual engine cc's - 1352!


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

Normex said:


> LCT has probably done this as a marketing ploy for showing they are in the 300cc league which will attract the power hungry consumer.


I'm one of those power hungry consumers...if only I had the budget to get the 28" Pro with the 420cc....but I "settled" for the 24" SHO. I wonder if I can put a bigger engine on it in the future...something with real power...a 420cc..drooling.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Bummer. I just bought one a few weeks ago. I hope parts don't become unobtanium.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

podevil said:


> I was talking to a customer service rep at LCT ..... He said that LCT has discontinued the 291 cc, and replaced it with a new 306 cc engine. ..... Sometimes I get caught up in the more power thing, even though both my machines work very well!


I have the 291 in my Plat 24 and never once found I needed any more hp. I seriously doubt that you could even tell the difference between the two, so little difference. 

I think that HillnGullyRider hit the nail on the head when he said that it was just a marketing ploy. It doesn't add any "real" value, just bragging rights.


----------

